# Lathemaster 7045 Mill Help Please



## smokeeater908 (Nov 20, 2013)

Ok guys I am in essence a shade tree machinist. I really like making stuff in my shop but I have a question and can not seem to find out answer.  My mill has the magnetic on/off witch with the forward and reverse attached to the side of it. The switch will not stay in the on position by itself. I ended up by passing the safety switch that was on the side of the mill just to see if the safety switch was bad but the on switch will still not stay engaged by itself. Is my switch bad or am I overlooking something else in the machine.

Thanks for any help I appreciate it.


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 20, 2013)

There is not much information about this mill that I can find. The manual is more a general description with rudimentary line drawings. It appears to be a typical RF45 clone so it should have a power button that engages a contactor which powers up other switches/contactors and then forward and reverse buttons and stop button. On my RF45 clone (Grizzly G0755) the power/forward/reverse buttons are momentary contact and they cause the contactors to power the motor. The stop button will release the forward/reverse contactors. The e-stop button cuts power to all contactors.

If I were in your shoes I would use a volt meter and diagram as best you can the way switches and contactors are functioning. You may be able to compare what you learn to other similar models like the Grizzly, PM or Enco documentation and then come up with the cause of your issue.

Good luck in your quest.
Dave


----------



## xalky (Nov 20, 2013)

It sounds to me like there's a holding circuit in there to hold the contacter closed. Either the contactor coil is dead or it's not wired correctly, or maybe a wire came loose. If you can't find anything loose, my bet is that the relay coil is dead. Unless somebody else had there grubby paws in there before you.


----------



## smokeeater908 (Nov 21, 2013)

xalky said:


> It sounds to me like there's a holding circuit in there to hold the contacter closed. Either the contactor coil is dead or it's not wired correctly, or maybe a wire came loose. If you can't find anything loose, my bet is that the relay coil is dead. Unless somebody else had there grubby paws in there before you.



There is no wires loose and I was wandering the same thing, Bob is going to send me a switch from lathemaster so we will see if that takes care of it


----------



## rdhem2 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sir;
Does the mill run when you activate the switch and then stop when you release the switch?


----------

